# My town is so small that....



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

...90% of the people on the roads in town in their cars at 10.30 am on a Sunday are on their way to a mass somewhere, and 90% of the total of cars I drive past on my way to church on a Sunday morning is about 15 cars. 


...people woth non-Swedish first names generally don't have their surnames used by Swedes - "hey, do you know James?" "yea I do"


...two degrees of connection is enough for 99% of the town. Six degrees would cover most of Scandinavia

...you have to be careful what you say to people about other people who you think they don't know because they will know someone who knows the person you're talking about

....when you tell someone you'll meet them at the bus or train station, they don't have to ask which one 

....you can drive past it on the motorway in less than 10 minutes


...when you tell someone you'll meet them at the cinema, they don't have to ask which one 

...after 7pm in the centre everything is closed and after midnight cars aren't allowed to drive through the centre 

....and so on.

Now lets hear some of yours


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What are you doing over there?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Living the good life, working in a good govt job, raising a family.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

My 'town' is so small that it is not a town, it is a village and a small village at that. It's not on a motorway but if it was you would drive past it in about 5 seconds!

When I want a 'city' experience there is always Oxford and that's about as metropolitan as I normally like to get!:redface:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What's it called? I might have been there. I know Oxon and the Cotswolds quite well.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What's it called? I might have been there. I know Oxon and the Cotswolds quite well.


PM sent :redface:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

... our highway gas stations are our most recognizable landmark.


----------



## dxrham (Nov 26, 2011)

.. they roll up the sidewalks at 5pm.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

...we don't have municipal water, natural gas, or sewer system. Instead, we have a well, a 500-gallon propane tank, and a septic system. I know my septic guy by his first name. I have no idea where the nearest fire hydrant is. We have a volunteer fire department but don't have a police force. If we have a house fire or a law enforcement issue, we're probably on our own. Curiously, we get all of these non-services, and, yet, my property taxes are astronomical. We actually have to go to a legitimate small town to find the closest McDonalds. But the air is clean, the streams run clear, and I know all of my neighbors and like them (and their well-behaved children). It's, by far, the best place we've ever lived.


----------



## CaligulaStyle (Sep 11, 2012)

Living in Texas where rapid growth is constant it is hard for me to understand how there can be small villages in Europe. Where does everyone go?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

people are moving away to places that are bigger.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> people are moving away to places that are bigger.


Thus making your town even smaller.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

However, what I opened with is about the town that my village is on the outskirts of. My village has a church, a primary school, and one shop that doubles as mini-chemist and post office......oh and a bustop, out of the village as our village is the end of that line.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

This Fall mom my brother and his wife and two boys , moved from Eagleville CA ,continuing the population trend showing 116 residents @2,000 dropping to 59 @2110 and possibly below 50 today. The town boasts 6 street lights. The nearest big city Cedarville (pop 514) is about 15 miles north. Cedarville has a stop sign.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Amador City is probably the smallest place I've lived though. Wikipedia says;

_The 2010 United States Census[SUP][6][/SUP] reported that Amador City had a population of 185. The population density was 589.6 people per square mile (227.7/km²).

_When I lived there (1958) the city had 4 street lights a GoldRush era cemetery and a general store. I dont believe the hotel was in use at that time but it has since been refurbished and used as a Bed&Breakfast.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Thus making your town even smaller.


my neighborhood is not that big.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. You know that you are living in a small town when the hail and farewell messages are posted on opposite sides of the same sign!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

You know you are living in a small town when you plug in your electric razor and the streetlights dim. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

You know you're living in a REALLY small town when the mayor, municipal services director, chief fire officer, educational director, chamber of commerce chairman, chief medical officer, parish priest and chief of police have a meeting and there are only 3 people in the room!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

...(genuine one now) I can phone any landline in the town from my landline with just 5 or 6 digits, no exchange prefixes or area codes just the 6 digit unique group. To put that into perspective the minimum in London now between landlines in the same area is 8, it was 7 when I lived in London. My old London number was (071) 727-9306, now it would be (020) 7727-9306

The difference in Sweden you see is that while in London I would still have to dial 7727-9306 from 7727-5560 in Sweden if my number is 055 221896 and I want to speak to my mate on 055 156214, I only need to dial 156214 I don't need to ring the local exchange prefix.

The 055 (equivalent to the 7727) is not needed. It is only needed when someone rings me from outside the exchange area, but then when that happens in the UK the number gets huge ringing London from Birmingham for example 020-7727-9306.


Out at my country house it is only 5 digits between neighbours!


----------

